# Crazy stuff you see



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I just seen a man chase a squirrel threw two yards and then start barking at it. Wow he got some good drugs.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

One guy cut pictures of girls out of magazines and taped them floor to ceiling throughout the entire home. He left a little spot around the mirror in the bathroom. But even above the tub wall and kitchen. Not smut-just women.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> I just seen a man chase a squirrel threw two yards and then start barking at it. Wow he got some good drugs.


Should of taken some video of that.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Should of taken some video of that.


 ya that's what I thought after it was over. I think I was just in disbelief that he was doing what I seen him doing. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw a guy chase a squirrel, shoot it with a gun, and eat it...:blink:

Round these parts no one eats tree rats...:no:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I saw a guy chase a squirrel, shoot it with a gun, and eat it...:blink:
> 
> Round these parts no one eats tree rats...:no:


Yeah, you're southern. As a kid I'd spend a week during summer vacation in the woods eating squirrel, ****, opossum, fish, and if I was lucky porcupine.

All I took with me was my .22, ammo, some fishing line/hooks, knife, matches, blanket and a back pack. Once in a while I'd cheat and bring a can of beans. Water was clean in the brook, so that was never an issue... no need to boil.

But the strangest thing I ever saw was a opossum crawl out of a roadkill deer's azz.... haven't eaten one since. To bad... they taste great.

Shot a doe once. When I went to get her, the entire right side of her head was all puss. My guess was someone shot her with a turkey load and survived. I felt bad, but then told myself that I did her right to put her out. Infection was probably spread through out her body. Left her there for the 'yotes.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mmm squirrel ... tastes just like opossum!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Mmm squirrel ... tastes just like opossum!


About two years ago I went on a survival weekend with some friends. Had to bring potable water, guns, ammo... the basics. It was basically a test for your BOB, share techniques, ideas... That sort of thing.

Normally i just gut/skin squirrel, cook and eat off the bone. One guy stripped the meat off the bone and fried it with some wild onions we gathered. Took time, but turned out to be the best I ever tried!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> But the strangest thing I ever saw was a opossum crawl out of a roadkill deer's azz.... haven't eaten one since. To bad... they taste great.


Funny that you posted at the same time as me. That is nasty, why the heck would an opossum need to be in there? 

I've seen a lion cub with it's head stuck up a water buffalo's butt on Discovery channel before, but that was nature and it was trying to get at the intestines. Didn't get free until the other lions ate enough of the stomach and side.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gets cold out here at night in the winter. Remember that time Luke skywalker was shoved into that weird thing by Indiana Jones. "It may smell bad kid, but it'll keep ya warm."


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't had squirrel since I was a kid.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I saw a guy chase a squirrel, shoot it with a gun, and eat it...:blink: Round these parts no one eats tree rats...:no:


 fried squirrel briskets and gravy is considered a delicacy around here. We also eat mushrooms and make tea out of tree roots. Lol


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Funny it comes up. My latest hobby is finding wild mushrooms.

Morrells in the spring are awesome.

Walking in the woods is both good exercise and how do you 
beat being out in the woods enjoying mother nature.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

fixitright said:


> Funny it comes up. My latest hobby is finding wild mushrooms.
> 
> Morrells in the spring are awesome.
> 
> ...


We get "chicken of the woods" around here. Grows around the base of dead oaks. Deep fried with raw onion, drool.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

White morel ,red morel ,bear paw ,elephant ear and even puffer mushrooms. I love to hunt them. You have to know when to pick some of them but it's a lot of fun. I have heard that some of the mushrooms are poisonous on the east side of the Appalachian mountain line.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Squirrel tastes like chicken:yes: More so when you are hungry. Tried it once when I was a kid. I didn't think anyone else would eat them:no:

Went out hunting and brought some kills one was a squirrel. I remember my friend's mom saying. "I'm going to cook that for you guys" I never tried it before I didn't even know you can eat them.

But wouldn't hesitate to eat one again or go after them if I need food. I know they taste good. Easy kill for the .22:yes: Coming soon to a restaurant near you:laughing: They will give it some weird name and charge you an eye for them:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Funny it comes up. My latest hobby is finding wild mushrooms.
> 
> Morrells in the spring are awesome.
> 
> ...


Years ago I used to look for the "Magic" kind...:laughing:
I outgrew that though...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Years ago I used to look for the "Magic" kind...:laughing: I outgrew that though...


 You have to be careful doing that, sometimes they will look the same but are poisonous. 

You guys are messed up eating squirrel and opossum. Only way you would catch me doing that is if I was on Naked and Afraid.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I think KC would dominate naked and afraid. We're plumbers. We eat squirrel for breakfast.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

In Evangeline Parish down here in good ole Looweezeeana, schools are closed on the opening day of squirrel hunting season. Jus sayin' Kee-Yaw!


----------

